

Tumblr: 'We're pretty opposed to advertising' - jamesshamenski
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/04/tumblr-ads.html
The LA Times does a quick take with David Karp.
======
jasonlbaptiste
I just can't see this ending well. I actually <3 tumblr, but I don't know what
their options are:

* They've raised a decent amount of money, which means they can't stay a strictly small 37 signals type company.

* 4,000 for virtual stickets isn't too encouraging.

* The themes are a nice revenue stream, but I don't think it's enough to keep them going.

* They've nixed premium accounts which could have been nice.

* They're 100% opposed to ANY form of advertising, even something that's innovative. I don't think they should be doing adsense, but I think there's actually room here for something innovative. They have an interesting audience and there's a certain sense of style on tumblr blogs. They could do advertising that doesn't suck.

~~~
iamdave
I slightly disagree, but I see your point.

Tumblr has done an outstanding job of building a community both on and _off_
the web. They host and sponsor events in New York all the time, and they
foster quite a creative harbor for creative individuals. That said, what I
think tumblr will pursue for future funding involves tapping into that pool of
creative talent.

Quite a few tumblrs have signed book deals, and if anything, I think tumblr
could quite possibly end up partnering with publishing houses, and other
mainstream outlets. In fact, they just recently had a partnership with Cartoon
Network (through TimeWarner) to integrate cartoon characters of some new
program into the design of their theme garden for a week.

Advertising isn't and shouldn't be a revenue option for every single web
startup out there.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
I definitely agree that advertising is a poor option for most web startups.
Ironically, tumblr is the vibrant, engaged, and creative community where they
could apply an awesome form of advertising.

